
Evolution of a Web Developer: From PHP Newbie To Python Ninja - dcancel
http://dev.hubspot.com/bid/85467/evolution-of-a-web-developer-from-php-newbie-to-python-ninja
======
Alexandervn
"24. [..] Learned about the Python requests library. I will now judge all
libraries based on this work of beauty."

Completely agree. As if you are writing pure HTTP.

~~~
rollypolly
Have they not improved urllib in 3.x? (I'm still on 2.7.)

------
mentalbrew
Why create a title that contains a term you don't care for but then start your
article with an apology for it? There was nothing stopping you from creating a
better title... unless of course you actually wanted that title.

~~~
dshah
What I wanted to do was strike-out the word Ninja, but HTML tags are usually
not supported in titles for most blogging and other systems.

~~~
rpicard
I was wondering the same thing. It seemed like you were apologizing for using
the word "ninja" since it's disliked by a lot of people around here (I think;
I'm no HN veteran).

I enjoyed the post though; it was fun to see how things moved along for you.

p.s. You are missing a closing parenthesis on #39.

